# Stock internals 16v 400++ whp



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Our own, beloved Killa's dyno day
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...35745
questions, comments?


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

Amazing!


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

somebody once said..."that's wassup!"

congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

Way to go Paul! I guess you'll be needing all those tranny parts you have been storing, eh?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (vfarren)*

Hey guys, really didnt go that smooth at the dyno, Kev had to work some major bugs out in the map as well as some timing issued and bad TDC flywheel mark. Car made these really strong pulls though, A/F was on the money and plugs showed no signs of detonation when we pulled them off. It's def a 16v record, would have been higher but the stock rod bolts kinda scared us both a bit, didnt want them to stretch and kiss a motor goodbye.
Thanks Kev http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*








Good job man! What is your compression ratio now with the 16v pistons?




_Modified by jetta88a2 at 8:07 AM 7-13-2004_


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (jetta88a2)*

Bloody awesome.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*

What octane was that at? Also, seems the turbo's a bit big for that engine/rpm range since the torque never starts to drop, but you can't argue the numbers


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Hybrid VW)*

are you gonna run at WF ??


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (SSj4G60)*

Good job Paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see that intake is getn er' dun!!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (SSj4G60)*

The turbo's just right for what i want, a linear powerband, Next goal is to see $550whp at a big higher rpm but keep in mind that the car has stock fuel pumps and lines.
I should run it at the fest
Paul


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I should run it at the fest

Yeah you should. Good work.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ would have been higher but the stock rod bolts kinda scared us both a bit, didnt want them to stretch and kiss a motor goodbye.
Thanks Kev http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


They only strectch when you go high revs and close the throttle.
They won't strech under power...
edit: This is how rod bolts strech typically....
But you should be concerned if you are spinng too far 
past stock redline...

Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:53 PM 7-13-2004_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Jefnes3)*

Killa said it best here <<<$550whp>>>
haha $$$whp
<<<Hey guys, really didnt go that smooth at the dyno, Kev had to work some major bugs out in the map as well as some timing issued and bad TDC flywheel mark.>>>
Like Ben Strader says, "tuning is 80% troubleshooting and 20% calibrating".... thats why Lugnuts says "always show up 80% late" haha
yeah, about the bolt stretch.... he should just sign up for the dyno at WF and we'll set the rev limit to 10,200, never lift, and see what it does.
It's not just the turbo(well it is)but the boost is creeping at redline.
Edit: setup also includes a Racecraft shorty Intake
P.S. These are the conservative graphs... if you scale it vs. MPH you see over 500 whp. Didnt post to keep the hating to a minimum.
Next time will dyno on slicks to remove all speculation


_Modified by lugnuts at 10:18 AM 7-13-2004_


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*

LOL, and I break my shiz with 1/2 the power... Gotta love that C-16







.
I'm sure the GTi has graduated to "Scary Mofo" when the boost kicks in







.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (jwatts)*

the alignment is what makes it scary..... that bitch almost fell off the dyno and Lugnuts himself was driving


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Like Ben Strader says, "tuning is 80% troubleshooting and 20% calibrating".... thats why Lugnuts says "always show up 80% late" haha


Ha ha







Ben don't know shizzz







Actually, he's staying at my place this weekend while he puts on his classes in Redmond. He definately knows his stuff and is good at presenting it in a way that is easy to understand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.EFI101.com
Killa, I'm sure that thing feels like it's turbine powered (which I guess it is







), but I think I'd hate having to shift before running out of torque.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Hybrid VW)*

Killa... lets run


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_Killa... lets run









No problem, highway pull


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*

Big playa numbers.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_we'll set the rev limit to 10,200, never lift, and see what it does.

Make sure you let me know what it does for you gusy up top. At 8,400 rpms/24psi, mine hit a friggen brick wall. I could never get it to pull past 8,500. 
NICE NUMBERS! What octane gas?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (vdubturbo)*

I was kidding, yet will gladly assist if the customer wants it to happen








Mine pulls past 8500









Killa was running C16, 117 octane


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

Haha, well I realize you ain't goin to 10k, but I am curious if you run into the same problem I did with that short mani. 
For now, I'm calling 6,500 my safe limit.







Well, until someone builds something faster than me out here in R|c3r central.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i'm only gonna rev my 1.8t to 7600 for now. 
billy t was revving his 8000 but that sure seems like a lot lol!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

That is







crazy #'s







I was actually more amazed it is running! J/K!!.........I wish lugnuts was my tuner..........







must be nice!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

One word

SICK!!!

Good going Paul, I guess those ugly welds dont mean sh*t.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Scirocco20v)*

Sooo ballinous!
Stock rod bolts, or re used ARP's? What is the tranny all about? just a diff?
lugnuts needs to be my tuner!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (cnbrown)*

This is amazing
how much psi re you running?
I guess this gives me hope for my stock con rods.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_One word

SICK!!!

Good going Paul, I guess those ugly welds dont mean sh*t.









I ditch the old 2.5" dp for a nice 3" one kindly donated by ATP


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

Ah yes, 16v's still rock!
Good job Paul!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (Chris_P)*

Yo Paul, thats some sick numbers on stock internals, should be interesting to see that beast run at WF. Keep us posted with the 1/4mile results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (TURBOPHIL)*

1/4 mile times wont be impressive at all, i'd be happy with a good low 13 or a high 12 for now since the tranny's hard to shift to the point that the gears wont want to go in at all, but im still hardheaded and want to try to get a good mph for now at least


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (killa)*

[email protected]


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

should be higher then 125 @ that whp.
my buddy just went 10.4 @ 140 on an open diff lol.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Just giving him a reasonable target. We all know Paul is going to break in the 1st 60ft anyway







.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_We all know Paul is going to break in the 1st 60ft anyway







.

Haha, so i'm not the ONLY one!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*

We all know Paul is going to break in the 1st 60ft anyway >>>>
haha I broke in the first 40 feet my last run.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

wow... congrats killa, those are some serious #'s 
i can only hope my (stock) internals hold up as well as yours!!
will be keeping an eye out for you on the strip at waterfest... i would love to take a look at your motor and what not at some point 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (illi)*

Suck me beautiful!
Those numbers ARE SICK Paul. Props for achieving something all of us 16V owners can be happy about.
If I get 250hp then I'll be crazy happy.
I love 16vTs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jason


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

You guys are still running 020 tranny? Dam I see them break with 200whp........







is it built? Don't tell me open diff as well


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_You guys are still running 020 tranny? Dam I see them break with 200whp........







is it built? Don't tell me open diff as well
















Nah, Paul's got an 02A with a Peloquin, can't wait to see the beast this weekend !


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (steveedub)*

can you guys post a pic of his car? i would like to know what i'm looking for at WF







congrats, those numbers make me happy. i am in the midst of an aba16vT and has been put on the back burner due to buying a condo. i just want to have 350crank outta mine, but i could live with over 400whp


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Just a dirty ol' A2 with a dented driver's side door. Here's what it looks like from behind:


----------



## hotrodjeff (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

Is this a daily driver?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

g luck at WF














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

hey Killa 
what kind of compression ration do you see with 9a pistons on an ABA crank. I'm thinking about doing the same exact setup. Maybe a cheaper more standard turbo though....
are you running a shorty intake manifold
what size injectors
what ignition
you are an inspiration man....thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

are you using SDS? how is DTA on a 16vt?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

The trick is really in the fuel and the tuning, with that being said, lugnuts is the true master behind the power, i just put this combo together.
Also, props go out to Racecraft for the manifold and now for the rod bolts that i just got in the mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car's running a Holley Commander950
thanks
Paul


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_









paul, they could be twins







well, if the guy had painted mine the right color


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*

Scott, yeah, if only i still had my teardrops and you would have painted your wing red haha








Paul


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

You'll get them teardrops back when you blow that shiz up before the 60'







.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

I hope you upgraded to rear disc's w/ that kind of power! I bet drumbs would just blow right off.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Just a dirty ol' A2 with a dented driver's side door. Here's what it looks like from behind:









Paul, post up your 507 pass. The other passes are to 7500. I'd like to see that 507 pass.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Chris_P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_P* »_
Paul, post up your 507 pass. The other passes are to 7500. I'd like to see that 507 pass.









Yea I just saw the [email protected]








Post it up.
Oh and BTW, you're ****ing crazy! you make over 4 times the power of a stock 16v







serious props to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by skillton at 6:13 AM 7-16-2004_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Chris_P)*

boost spike OwNs 35 psi gauge and 3 bar MAP sensor.........










_Modified by lugnuts at 5:59 AM 7-16-2004_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Did you guys acidentally not install a wastegate?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Did you guys acidentally not install a wastegate?









No, the wastegate's there, boost creep and lugnuts' tuning ownz jooo.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

Ok ok ok ok... I want one!


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
lugnuts' tuning ownz jooo.

wanna come out here and tune my car


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (seako_916)*

if I was watching the dyno and my car hit 507whp:
I'd fart then faint








Paul....this is absolutely amazing. I'm simply at a lose for words.
Later,
Jason


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

is the valvetrain stock??
what size injectors?
Did you run it on pump gas?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_I hope you upgraded to rear disc's w/ that kind of power! I bet drumbs would just blow right off.

My car, much like every other factory 16v, didn't come with drums from factory.








Lugnuts, however, is running some in his rocco


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Crazy drum guy's!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

KRB does not even have a dyno......is it a legitimate business.?...


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (lugnuts)*

I here that dude blows up more **** than BUSH


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Stock internals 16v 400++ whp (purple-pill)*

I here that dude blows up more **** than BUSH>>>
damn politics invading our stupid little toy car website. haha and for the record if I was president I would only blow up Portugal haha j/k killa


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Were 5 and 6 run in 3rd gear? Cause 5 doesn't match up with 5 on vwport post. Paul says [email protected] Graph says abotu 7100.
Please explain.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (Chris_P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_P* »_Were 5 and 6 run in 3rd gear? Cause 5 doesn't match up with 5 on vwport post. Paul says [email protected] Graph says abotu 7100.
Please explain.

explanation :
killa ownz 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (hotshotz16v)*

yo killa thats great mang! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bern


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Chris_P)*

Were 5 and 6 run in 3rd gear? Cause 5 doesn't match up with 5 on vwsport post. Paul says [email protected] Graph says about 7100.
Please explain.
>>>>
killa's a dousche haha. graphs are different because one is vs. speed(mph) and other is vs. engine speed(rpm) all were in 4th gear. I didnt originally post that one because of speculation but i was requested so...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Those are rediculous numbers! And I'm hoping my ish will stay in one piece with 230 whp!








Good work both of you!


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_is the valvetrain stock??
what size injectors?
Did you run it on pump gas?

Any info or is that top secret?


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_killa's a dousche haha. graphs are different because one is vs. speed(mph) and other is vs. engine speed(rpm) all were in 4th gear. I didnt originally post that one because of speculation but i was requested so...

Power shouldn't be different unless tach signal was lost. On the power vs. rpm it was there till 7100, but on the mph it stopped out earlier.
Anyways, good numbers.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

is the valvetrain stock??
what size injectors?
Did you run it on pump gas?

Any info or is that top secret? >>>

Bone stock
83#
VP C-16


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

VP C-16?? uhhhh....huh?


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_VP C-16?? uhhhh....huh?

C-16 racegas.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

i see. I wonder what some ****ty 91 Octance Cali gas would yeild.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

With lugnuts tuning,probably only 483.98743whp on ***ty Cali pump gas....


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

i love ths thread cause i ws planning on doing the same motor. So i'm thiking 250whp is a very realistic goal.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

Was the head P & P?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

I don't know if it was mentioned before, too lazy to read through the entire post; but what cams did you use to get this HP?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_I don't know if it was mentioned before, too lazy to read through the entire post; but what cams did you use to get this HP?
 Stock cam's


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

you rule. i went to the stands just to see you run! 12s!!! i was the one that came and asked you about the gt28rs in the staging lanes after you ran! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I knew I recognized this car!


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_you rule. i went to the stands just to see you run! 12s!!! i was the one that came and asked you about the gt28rs in the staging lanes after you ran! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but i heard he ran [email protected]@25psi


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_but i heard he ran [email protected]@25psi

Why don't you get lost you little vulture.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

i was sure he ran a 12.XX???


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
Why don't you get lost you little vulture.

Look in the drag racing forum cnbrown was the source. Now you get lost


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_i was sure he ran a 12.XX???

No, i ran [email protected] and 25psi of boost pleasure, it was nice to meet some of you guys for the first time, my powerband is too peaky and the car really fell off of it when i shifted, the rpm's were also raised to 8000 which helped a bit but the car still ran a [email protected] it's first time out. I was still very pleased to make a complete pass without anything breaking, keep in mind that these are only minor issues which are being addressed as we speak so no biggie there.
The car will see 11's this year so dont sweat it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I was still very pleased to make a complete pass without anything breaking.

Not exactly an easy feat.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Look in the drag racing forum cnbrown was the source. Now you get lost









Why are you so worried what Paul ran anyways?Thats not even the point.He rolled the car off the dyno and onto the track.Its just the way you follow certain people around and take little d!ckhead shots at them that annoys me.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

Said it B4 i say it again, KiLLA "YOU da MaN".
MoReFiRe








-Rich


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_Said it B4 i say it again, KiLLA "YOU da MaN".
MoReFiRe








-Rich


Fiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!
Bring it on


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

oh, and btw, is Beckham still blaming the pitch for missing a penalty kick?


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

what kind of tranny and clutch are you running?


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

I am sure u are familiar with the free kick that knocked GREECE ouT of the world cup qualifiers








Portugal couldnt beat them once








I be really honest the tears on Ronaldos face when they lost were just beautifuLL- Sorry
Beckham will be back u'll C!!
Why's the car on a trailor?
-Rich


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

Not worried about Paul at all i wish him the best, im very curious that's all. To see hp vs 1/4 mile time. If i get on your nerves then your reading me wrong? But if i still do then whatever!!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Car was on the trailor because i dont have an exhaust nor plates on it, it'll eventually make its way back to the streets though.
The tears on Ronaldo's face might have been beautiful, but not as beautiful as when our goalie scored a winning penalty and your team's mouth just dropped


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

True








World cup qualifiers start in September Maybe the US will get a look in









Get that car on road!
-Rich


----------



## UnoTurboie (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Hi Paul 
Cousin here just to say , awesome hp figures. Good job.
See ya . 
Talk to you later.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (UnoTurboie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnoTurboie* »_Hi Paul 
Cousin here just to say , awesome hp figures. Good job.
See ya . 
Talk to you later.


See ya next week cuz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrodjeff (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

This is one of the coolest things I have seen! I'm scared of blowing **** up at 16psi with stock internals. Is this common to get this out of stock internals? Anyone? I run ARP rod bolts and head studs. Do you think I could get 350 hp with race gas and stock rods and pistons?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (hotrodjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrodjeff* »_This is one of the coolest things I have seen! I'm scared of blowing **** up at 16psi with stock internals. Is this common to get this out of stock internals? Anyone? I run ARP rod bolts and head studs. Do you think I could get 350 hp with race gas and stock rods and pistons?

out other car (ABA16vT jetta) put down 316whp on a load dyno at waterfest, take into account a 10% hp difference compared to a dynojet and that's around 350whp, bone stock motor, not even arp headstuds.
In another words, good tuning is the key.
hth
Paul


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
out other car (ABA16vT jetta) put down 316whp on a load dyno at waterfest, take into account a 10% hp difference compared to a dynojet and that's around 350whp, bone stock motor, not even arp headstuds.
In another words, good tuning is the key.
hth
Paul
 Is that the digi car? If so, is it still digi? Hope so...


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

Yeah, Chubakah's car is still on Digi







. The first recorded SNS car to break 300whp







.


_Modified by jwatts at 2:34 PM 7-22-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Yeah, Chunakah's car is still on Digi







. The first recorded SNS car to break 300whp







.

Yeah, i guess we should have started another thread... Oh well, i'll let start another thread so the peeps can know more about the beast.


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Ok, an an year later....


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (TheSaint)*

actually closer 10 months later


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

Truly a testiment to VW factory components! You wouldn't ever see a Honda withstand those kinda pressures on stock internals. If this speaks for your build quality... sign me up for your products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*

There might be another stock internal 16v making close to 400whp soon... after I get rid of the 020 of course


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (skillton)*

killa has made more horsepower since then on the same motor. I believe 507whp.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (turboit)*

Yep, check out his achievement in the USRT "engine heroes" database. There are lots of other guys in there with great numbers, too!















P.S. If anybody has new information to share, please let me know.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*

badass...I remember submitting info for that. It's awesome to be on such a list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah...lugnuts...when are you coming down to N.C? I have a 16vT that needs some tuning


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Yep, check out his achievement in the USRT "engine heroes" database. There are lots of other guys in there with great numbers, too!















P.S. If anybody has new information to share, please let me know.

Yup Billy has since made 490 whp before blowing the engine up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_ Yup Billy has since made 490 whp before blowing the engine up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, get me *all *of Billy's information and I'll happily update it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What was the cause of the failure, btw?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Well, get me *all *of Billy's information and I'll happily update it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What was the cause of the failure, btw?

I'm gonna go with 490whp on this one


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I'm going for 491 top THAT


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I'm going for 491 top THAT

492


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

DAMN I was hoping nobody would say that! Oh well,back to the drawering board.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Quit yer yappin' and get me some more numbers to put into the database.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*

many things and updates going on just not being posted,it's coming.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

hum.......507


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

3 years later...






















Motor still running????


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hoooboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoooboy* »_3 years later...






















Motor still running???? 

Suprise!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (hoooboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoooboy* »_3 years later...






















Motor still running???? 

Ahhh, the funny thing is that the car went all the way back to streetable, full exhaust, 3" cat, radio, amp, speakers, even passed Jersey Inspection with no problems and is driven at least 60 miles per day.
This thing does not die


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

wow its been that long already


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

time does fly......


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

Thats when the FI forum was fun


----------

